# Runny Mayonnaise, Again



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I used to make mayo with store bought eggs using the blender, and it always turned out great -- I even had to add a little water, the mayo ended up being so thick.

Well, now we have chickens, so of course I am using our eggs -- and my mayonnaise had been a runny disaster! I saved the last batch by adding another egg yolk (per a suggestion in a previous runny mayonnaise thread), but I've been pretty peeved that I was having this problem.

So, I added another egg (total of two) and cut down the apple cider vinegar and lemon juice by almost 2/3, used an immersion blender, and now it's absolutely lovely again.

Has anyone else had a problem using their eggs and getting a runny product?


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine usually comes out thicker with homegrown eggs. I use a food processor and put in bowl 1 whole egg, 1/2 t. salt, 2 T. white vinegar, 1/2 t. dry mustard, blend well, then, with machine running, slowly drizzle in 1 cup of oil. Sometimes I add a dash of cayenne, too.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I had trouble with runny mayonnaise one time, but I think it was because I added the salad oil too fast. The next batch, I just drizzled it slowly while running the blender on high. It turned out great. My mayonnaise is always thicker after it has been refrigerated for several hours.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Just made another batch, and used the immersion blender as someone in the original thread suggested. Added all the ingredients at one time, and it came out great! No more little by little for the oil. And I subbed white vinegar for the lemon juice for a little more bite (less oily taste).


----------

